# D-link router help



## Compy386 (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok, I just got a new laptop, and with it a D-link DI-524 wireless/wired router

Here's my problem, and it's an annoying one. I have a sprint 645R series modem and it thinks it's a router when you plug it into a hub. So that is plugged into a normal dummy hub, from there it services two computers and it also plugs into the new router, our D-link buddy. Previous to this date it was plugged into another dummy hub. Now for some reason the laptop, on wireless, and my computer, wired, constantly get dropped and reconnected a second later. Now I'm wondering if this has to do with a dhcp conflict between the router and the modem, which acts as a router. Is there anyway to make the new router respond like a dummy hub? 

Or, turn off dhcp on the modem and put this in it's place.

If that didn't make sense, or I forgot something I'm sorry.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You need too access the 645 router and set it to bridge instead of router. Here are the instructions. ftp://ftp.zyxel.com/p645series/document/p645series_v2.50_QuickStartGuide.pdf

You may have to connect directly to the 645 to do this.

I am not sure why you have a hub, but I guess it is not causing a problem. 

Now you reconnect the dlink and set it up for your isp. I am guessing it uses PPPOE to connect. You will have to input this info to the dlink. It should do the DHCP by default. If it is wireless, after everything is working I would turn on encryption. Post back if you need help with this.


----------



## Compy386 (Aug 9, 2004)

I tried messing around with bridge mode before and I had very nasty results. unforunetly it's also what my father uses for business so I can't mess it up beyond repair. However what I did do that seems to work is as follows. Instead of PPPoE I told it to use a static ip address and I had it use an ip address that the modem would have assigned it and I made it's gateway the modems ip address as well as the primary dns server. Next I told the D-link to not act as a DHCP server and I gave myself a static ip address both on this computer and the laptop. It's been pretty stable since I did that, however I think it might be disconnecting occationally for reasons that i can't explain...?

Tell me if you think this is good, or if it even makes sense

Thank you ^^


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have any 2.4 gig wireless phones in the house?


----------

